# New Decal Girl skins up, 1 of which I love!



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Just ordered this one, "Betty":










It'll look so pretty with both my blue and pink Noreve covers


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Very very pretty 
And I love Noreve's!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I had that one on my other iPhone. It's very pretty. I love the colors. Believe it or not, I have not gotten a skin for my new iPhone. Maybe I should go take a peek.  

I just skimmed though the skins and it looks like there are several new ones that aren't marked new. Innoculation looks pretty. I bet that would go nicely with a Sky Blue Oberon.

I have Amy's Flower on Morty and am so loving the colors. It'll be awhile before I switch this one out.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

I have been looking at the decalgirl site everyday for the last 2 weeks. There had been about 15 skins marked NEW (actually, they had been like that for longer than 2 weeks; I look from time to time), but are now mixed in with the rest. They were mixed in earlier this week and only Betty was added as NEW. As of today, a few others have now been added as NEW.

I have to return my original K2 (I do have a replacement now) and I already removed my Nadir skin from my original, under Agatha's supervision. LOL. The skin looked okay when I took it off and put it on its original paper. Only where I first lifted it from the back of K2 did it have some obvious stretching. I took my still warm coffee pot out of the coffee maker and sort of "ironed" that area of the skin, and it looked back to normal. I think it can be used again. 

I was having trouble deciding which skin to get, and ended up with Velvet Jewel and New Moon. I know I can only use one at a time, but with the psphome code (15% off) and a break on shipping for ordering two at once, I caved...... There were still others I liked a lot, too, but I think I will be happy with these and I'm sure most of the 'runners up" will probably still be there for next time (when I need or feel like a change) in addition to any new selections...LOL  Now I'll just have to decide which one will actually go on KiKi first and which will be saved for later..... I expect the skins to arrive by Tuesday....something to look forward to........


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The solid state white is interesting.  I, personally, would have a hard time getting that one on straight.
deb


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

very pretty.. I wish they would add more DX skins though.. the same ones have been up forever.. I love the one you have!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Patriza, I remember reading somewhere that if you call decal girl and request it, they will make you a skin they carry for another product, such as a laptop pc, for the K2 and that that's how they end up adding some of their kindle skin selections, so I am fairly certain they would make one for the DX. I belive they cut/produce all the kindle skins as they are ordered; that they are not just a bunch of them sitting in stock. Look at the skins on the laptops and if you find one you want for the DX, call and ask and see what happens.........then, let us know...LOL


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> very pretty.. I wish they would add more DX skins though.. the same ones have been up forever.. I love the one you have!


I wish they add more skins for the DX too.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

So funky looking!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Ohhhh, I went to get my mail today and there were my 2 new skins.....earlier than expected! And they are both gorgeous! New Moon is a tad darker than it looked on my screen, which is fine by me. I can't decide which to put on  KiKi. While the designs are completely different in art style, both skins have all the colors that match my different covers.... I was going to get Amy's Flower at one point....I really liked it, but it became a "runner up" because New Moon and Velvet Jewel had more colors in them. My old Nadir was primarily in the blue family and I wanted a change, however, I bet Amy's Flower looks terrific live and in person, too!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> Just ordered this one, "Betty":
> It'll look so pretty with both my blue and pink Noreve covers


That's a cute, upbeat skin!


----------



## Becks (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh wow I love it! A LOT. 

Do you have pics of your Noreves up anywhere? I've been trying to decide between the pink and the 2 blues.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, that's a happy skin.  Very nice.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I think decalgirl has added even more new skins. There's now over 1 full page of just new stuff.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow!  Lots of fun and beautiful choices.....alas, not for K1


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It looks like they've added a couple dozen DX skins, K2 skins and iPhone skins..My bank account is in serious trouble

Anyone who wants them for the K1 should ask, I'm sure they'll make them.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

It looks like a lot of the new K2 skins are younger looking, almost like for teenagers.  I think it's nice to have these as I'm sure there are as many Kindle for this age as older!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've narrowed it down to Irises, Lily and Waterfall for my KDX.  

Most of the new designs are not anything that I'd want to see every day.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Just looked at the site and there are a lot of new ones up. My daughter told me to pick out a couple for my birthday, so I went to decide. There are 56 new ones listed. I'll never be able to pick now.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Just looked at the site and there are a lot of new ones up. My daughter told me to pick out a couple for my birthday, so I went to decide. There are 56 new ones listed. I'll never be able to pick now.


56?!! That's crazyness!!


----------



## kcgill (Aug 9, 2009)

"I've narrowed it down to Irises, Lily and Waterfall for my KDX. 

Most of the new designs are not anything that I'd want to see every day."

LOL  I thought the exact thing you did about some of them and those are 3 of the ones I've narrowed it down too.  I believe there was one called Tulip I liked also.  I wish they made a skin for my cell ph, I'd love to have it match but they don't currently have my model.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

kcgill said:


> "I've narrowed it down to Irises, Lily and Waterfall for my KDX.
> 
> Most of the new designs are not anything that I'd want to see every day."
> 
> LOL I thought the exact thing you did about some of them and those are 3 of the ones I've narrowed it down too. I believe there was one called Tulip I liked also. I wish they made a skin for my cell ph, I'd love to have it match but they don't currently have my model.


I had one on my Motorola Rzr V3, but it left too much of it uncovered and didn't look very good. I finally had to remove it when the battery needed replacing. It covered up the opening. I had a blue skin and the phone is magenta and too much magenta showed. I think the Lily would look good on it, but I think I'll leave the phone unskinned.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I've narrowed it down to Irises, Lily and Waterfall for my KDX.
> 
> Most of the new designs are not anything that I'd want to see every day.


I currently have Irises on my K2. Love it. I never get tired of looking at it. 
I went to DG and looked at some of the new ones. I did not linger there because there are 4 or 5 of the new ones that are just beautiful. But that would mean a new cover. Safer for me to pretend I don't like them.
deb


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I like this one a lot. However, I'm not changing my skin anytime soon, I really like it!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> I like this one a lot. However, I'm not changing my skin anytime soon, I really like it!


That is super cute


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I wonder if that's more blue or more purple.  I missed that one this morning.  It's very nice.
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Only one new one for the K1 - but I like it a lot (Dragon Fan).  Thankfully I'm not in the market for a new skin for Pearl.  

But I did check out the new K2 skins and I like a lot of them.  

Went on a trip recently and had left my Kindle with my daughter to read a book she couldn't find in print - so I read on my husband's Kindle - sure felt odd to be reading a "skinless" Kindle!  On the other hand, I was showing my nephew my Kindle last weekend - demo is a little trickier when you can't read the "next page/previous page" buttons!


----------

